# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  تاپیک ویژه دوستانی که دانشگاه یزد قبول شدند

## gallant

سلام خدمت تمامی عزیزان به ویژه دوستانی که امسال تشریف میارن یزد 
همونور که فک کنم میدونین ثبت نام غیرحضوری از یک شنبه هفته اینده شروع میشه و تا جمعه ادامه داره
دوستان هرگونه سوالی در مورد ادرس دانشگاه شرایط یزد دارن میتونن بپرسن خوشحال میشم پاسخوی سوالاتتون باشم
ضمنا دوستان کانال دانشجویی دانشگاه هم :
t.me/yazd_uni

----------


## ali7893

سلام داداش منم یزد قبول شدم خواستم ببینم دانشگاش چجوریه؟وضعیت خوابگاهش و سلف و اینجو چیزا

----------


## gallant

> سلام داداش منم یزد قبول شدم خواستم ببینم دانشگاش چجوریه؟وضعیت خوابگاهش و سلف و اینجو چیزا


مبارک باشه دادا چه رشته ای بسلامتی؟
دانشگاه بزرگ و خوبیه تو محیط خیلی خوبی هم هس دوروبرش پر کافه و ایناس وضعیت خوابگاه هرکی بوده ناراضی نبوده و خوشش اومده و غذاهاشم خوبه
در کل دانشگاه قابل قبولیه
ضمنا دوستان کانال دانشجویی دانشگاه هم :
t.me/yazd_uni

----------


## saeedei

سلام.امسال گفتن به جدیدالورودا خوابگاه نمیدن میخواستم بدونم واقعا همینجوریه یا ادا بازیشونه؟

----------

